# Recent Pics Of My Tanks, Enjoy!



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

This is my 125G









This is my 50G


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

wow.. nice 125G
what's in the 125G?
and only one xp for filtration?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Breathtaking! I love both of them!

And as far as the 50 goes, I didn't know that you could get tanks that big without rims. Very pretty!


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the coments!

ninez- I run just 1 XP4 for filtration. I used to have 2 ac110's but the xp4 seems to do a better job keeping the water cleaner. Plus I can have the heater inline with the XP4. This is what is in it-blood parrots, Ports, rainbows, red severum, Yellow jacket, Tin Foil Barbs(for sale) and a big pleco

Morainy-I got the tank from Rainforest when he shut down. He was nice enough to hold it for me until i could get out there to pick it up. I beleive he used to import them out of tiawan?


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Ah, from James eh? It might be a 40G (not sure).
Yeah.. those tanks are made with temper glass and reinforced.


----------

